# Resources for jails(8)



## fnoyanisi (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi there,

I will be doing a short presentation on jails(8) to our local open-source group here in Wellington, and I wonder whether our community could let me know some resources that would make my presentation more delightful for audience (please no google first page hits, or handbook references, which I already have).

As is the case with most of the open-source groups, our local group is dominated by people using GNU/Linux, hence I appreciate if you could share your experience with other operating-system level virtualization solutions available on GNU/Linux system (such as Docker, LXC, etc. - comments from people who actually have used these software please).

Audience is mainly technical people (software developers, system admins etc.) but we also have non-technical people in the group.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sko (Sep 20, 2018)

While this talk is more focused on Solaris Zones and how they were based on the ideas and definition of Jails, it also contains a lot of interesting history on OS- and hardware-level virtualization and also some comparison of jails/zones and the (inferior) containerization-solutions on Linux:
https://paperswelove.org/2016/video/bryan-cantrill-jails-and-solaris-zones/

And of course, talks from Bryan Cantrill are always entertaining, regardless of the topic


----------

